
Setting a maximum wage for CEOs would be good for everyone - ingve
https://spiekermann.com/en/setting-a-maximum-wage-for-ceos-would-be-good-for-everyone/
======
verdverm
Disagree with the first sentence, "Capitalism is every man for himself." It
was actually created to pool money for larger endeavors that required more
resources Thana single entity could provide for, outside of the monarchs of
the time.

How about we cap the salaries of athletes and entertainment first, who it
could be argued add far less to society.

